Ask HN: What ML datasets do you wish were available as a real time event feed? - todsacerdoti
======
todsacerdoti
A few ideas:

\- App store downloads

\- YouTube viewing statistics

\- Stock market data

\- Tweets from specific individuals

\- Hacker News upvotes by story

